# Why The Matrix Soundtrack Has the Perfect Musical Ending…



## Zedcars (Sep 28, 2021)

I listen to parts of the score for the Matrix Trilogy almost every day. I love it. The minimalistic influences like John Adams may be obvious, but the whole is definitely far more than the sum of its parts in this case. His influences are diverse across many genres and the combination of these is perfect for this type of film where the very meaning of reality is questioned and pulled apart.

I was disappointed to learn the composer Don Davis was not asked to score The Matrix 4. But perhaps they just wanted a fresh sound for this new movie.

I came across this short video this morning and thought I’d share:


----------



## bosone (Sep 28, 2021)

fascinating!


----------



## Pier (Oct 5, 2021)

Fantastic video.

The score for The Matrix really impressed me back at the time. It was so different from anything else I had heard. I was 20 years old, didn't know shit about music, but it felt so experimental. For example, it was the first time I heard a waterphone.


----------



## patrick76 (Oct 5, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> I listen to parts of the score for the Matrix Trilogy almost every day. I love it. The minimalistic influences like John Adams may be obvious, but the whole is definitely far more than the sum of its parts in this case. His influences are diverse across many genres and the combination of these is perfect for this type of film where the very meaning of reality is questioned and pulled apart.
> 
> I was disappointed to learn the composer Don Davis was not asked to score The Matrix 4. But perhaps they just wanted a fresh sound for this new movie.
> 
> I came across this short video this morning and thought I’d share:



I didn’t know Don Davis was not scoring the new Matrix film. That is a real shame. My interest in seeing the upcoming movie has dropped significantly.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 5, 2021)

The arc of the trilogy by Davis is incredible. This to me is the pinnacle of high art and pop art for film music


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 5, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> I didn’t know Don Davis was not scoring the new Matrix film. That is a real shame. My interest in seeing the upcoming movie has dropped significantly.


Me too. This is what I read somewhere, but would be happy to be proved wrong on this. I think DD’s themes are still being used which is better than nothing.

I’ve only just discovered you can purchase the full orchestral score for the first movie on Omni Publishing so may do that.

I have a pessimistic view on this movie tbh, since late sequels like this are rarely good. But I’m looking forward to it nonetheless.


----------

